# Promoting a Clothing Brand on Pinterest, Vine and Snapchat



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello!

Here at Printsome we have written a lot about how clothing brands can promote themselves online but we know brands get creative and always come up with new ways to get their name out there!

Check out our post as we talk about how you can *increase your visibility by taking advantage of unexplored social media networks such as Pinterest, Vine and Snapchat*! 

Find out more here! --> *http://printso.me/PromoteClot*










Hope is it useful to you


----------



## TeesyWeesy (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the information I'm looking on doing promotions on my t shirt designs and any info that will help me is good.


----------

